# flashplayer



## ericbsd (Mar 29, 2009)

why we dont have a flashplayer like linux solaris and the oder? I know a Sony work on that . But we have no news of a beta flash or something like that. why the most solid OS don't have flashplayer?
probably jalousie of the other. I'm a FreeBSD user I'm proud to use it!


----------



## wuqingping (Mar 29, 2009)

There are flash plugins located in directory /usr/ports/www.

We can install native flash plugin of firefox from directory /usr/ports/www/flashplugin-mozilla. We can install linux ABI compatible flash plugins from directory /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin7 or /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin9.


----------



## cmc4bsd (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: flash player*

Here are instructions for setting up flash 9 on FreeBSD:
http://www.freebsdnews.net/2008/11/04/flash-9-for-freebsd-71-howto/

I am using it on FreeBSD 7.1 and it works really well.


----------



## DrJ (Mar 29, 2009)

I've found Flash9 to be much more reliable using the old linux compat layer (namely, 2.4.2) than either fc6 or f8.  More Linux programs work too, so I don't see a good reason at the moment to move from 2.4.2.


----------



## cmc4bsd (Mar 29, 2009)

Here is a more direct link than the one I posted above:
http://crnl.org/blog/2008/11/01/flash-9-for-freebsd-71


----------



## ericbsd (Mar 30, 2009)

Excuse me! but I Know how to install flash for Freebsd I just wont fresh news about adobe flash player natively.


----------



## gordon@ (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry to say, but the only people that can comment on Adobe's development plans are Adobe themselves. They don't seem to be willing to share their timelines (which isn't really that surprising). I doubt that anyone on the FreeBSD project has any insider knowledge when it comes to Flash on FreeBSD.


----------

